# Cwc Auto Movement?



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone can identify the auto movement used in the CWC RN Divers watches? The literature only says 'a quality swiss movement' and i dont want to take the back off my non-date to prove to my friend that it is not the same as the MWC 'homage' version that he has!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d presume it probably has a 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2 :wink2:


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd probably have said the same, it was in mind, but i'd like to eradicate any chance of contradiction. Surely someone has had the back off a CWC RN Auto diver?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jedadiah said:


> I'd probably have said the same, it was in mind, but i'd like to eradicate any chance of contradiction. Surely someone has had the back off a CWC RN Auto diver?


They were always ETA2824-2 but given these are getting expensive and harder to get hold of maybe they are keeping their options open by just saying Swiss. The only likely alternative would be a Selita SW200, either way a pretty good movement, why don't you contact them?


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheers JoT, may very well do that. Wait out.


----------

